# lures for Croakers



## wyekid (Jun 13, 2003)

can anyone tell me how to use lures to catch croakers, like what lures to use n how to rig it, what depth to fish etc.. i have a awesome croaker spot but i only have been succesfull with bait(whole shrimp) and find it boring cause i like to b doing something with fishing, and ive been having great succes using beatle spins and other small crappie n panfish lures to catch large rockfish, perch and blue gills in creeks and along the shore of the wye river where i live and will b willing to help anyone with learning how to do that if someone will please help me with using lures for croaker

thanks
 **


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have had some success with small bucktails and spec rigs. Usually when croaker fishing, I use bait. I have also heard that small spoons are good as well. As far as depth is concern, at the bottom because croakers are bottom feeders. You can also add a little bait to the lures for added attraction but that may defeat your purpose of using just lures. Hopes this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I have had good success with bucktails and vibrating spoons (cicadas) jigging directly on the bottom. you will be suprised with the force behind a strike from jigged croakers.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Try small plastic jigs like bass assassins.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

WyeKid - You fish from bank or boat? what size are the stripers?


----------



## wyekid (Jun 13, 2003)

*Are you Accepted?*

I fish from a boat in the wye river, i get rockfish that are anyone from 2inches(sometimes my learns are bigger) to 25+inches depending on the time of year, i catch most in high tide


Can anyone tell me how to rig lures for croakers?


----------



## wyekid (Jun 13, 2003)

ok, i just went out n bought some bucktail, how do i rig them, just like any other lure?, or should i use a weight , trailer bait etc...

also i just read an article on the interent about rigging sassy shads for croaker but i am cofused about how he rigs them, 
this is the url for the article if anyone can read it n explain to me how to rig it please help

http://www.geocities.com/tomhughesguideservice/tomcroaker.html

 
thanks,
p.s. anyone that wants to know how to use lures to catch white perch on almost every cast u can email me n ill tell u what lures work best n what to look for when looking for where to fish with the lures


----------

